# double teats? Hmmm...



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Long story short: I was talking to a breeder a while back and she gave me reason to believe that one of my does (Tessie) might *possibly* come from lines that carry a double teat gene.
Tessie's teats are fine, but she does have a little "mole" bump about an inch in front of her left teat.
What are your thoughts on this? Should I worry about it or not? Register her kids?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I would think I'd want proof before I believed it. Who are in her lines? What lines is she thinking come from double-teated goats?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'd register the kids, but let potential buyers know. Probably sell any buck kids as wethers also. But I think i'd need to hear more of what the breeder said to give you a for sure answer.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, to expand a little...
She said she had gotten a doe from the same farm my Tessie came from, and that it ended up with a double teat. She didn't remember the names of the doe's parents, but she did mention the herdname of my doe's dam. I guess I'll contact the farm(s) and ask them if they've seen/heard of the double teats in that line. Thanks!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, that's what i'd do. Who knows if that is even correct information. :shrug:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Could it have been her doe's sire that passed it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Milkmaid, I sent you a PM.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

I have never seen a teat defect that developed an inch away from the teat itself. The teat defects I've seen are attached to the teat, either fish tail teats/split teats. What you are describing is probably just that ... a mole on her belly.

Edited to add: If your doe is 2 years old, I would think that any real defect would have been quite evident by now.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> Could it have been her doe's sire that passed it?


A teat issue is passed by a gene that is carried by both parents. If a kid has it then both parents are carriers of the gene. Some offspring will show a defect, some will carry the gene and show none and some wont even carry the gene.

Hopefully if there is a issue with your does lines she is not a carrier. If you do breed her and she has kids with issues the buck is also a carrier try breeding her to a different buck.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

freedomstarfarm said:


> GotmygoatMTJ said:
> 
> 
> > Could it have been her doe's sire that passed it?
> ...


Thank you Logan for the info!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I never would have known had I not done tons of research after I realized a yearling I have that I bought has a teat issue.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Well...sadly...I just learned that Tessie is half-sister to the doe with the teat defect!  So her dam was a carrier, and that means that Tessie has at least a 50% chance of carrying it herself. So what do you guys say?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump.  I'm thinking I'll go ahead and register any doelings, but wether (or at least not register) the bucklings. How does that sound? Of course I'll let potential doeling buyers know about the possibility, and the price will be a little lower.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Just be sure to look at any doelings and see if they have any teat issues. If they do they should not be registered.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh yes, definitely! I wouldn't register or breed any goat that showed the defect.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sounds good to me. :thumb:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Of course if any of Tessie's kids have it, that means that Tessie carries it and I wouldn't breed her anymore either. Thanks all!


----------

